# Growing terrarium plants in coconut sub?



## Wulfgar (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone know of the growing capabilities of coconut fiber substrate?  I would like some live plants with my avic.


----------



## 7mary3 (Mar 10, 2008)

It's probably not the best for growing a live plant, I don't know that I've ever seen a live plant growing in sub that was exclusively coco-coir. Mixing in vermiculite or pete moss may help to facilitate growth though.


----------



## desertdweller (Mar 10, 2008)

Wulfgar said:


> Anyone know of the growing capabilities of coconut fiber substrate?  I would like some live plants with my avic.


I had the exact problem.  What I did was put my little plants in their plastic  pots under the substrate and covered the pots with plenty on top so if my T fell it would have a very soft surface to land on.  It's working great.  My plants get what they need and the substrate doesn't get over watered.  My T love it too!!


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Mar 11, 2008)

*orchids*

can grow in coco fiber or peat, but need water and fertilizer, bromeliads too


----------



## JMoran1097 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wulfgar said:


> Anyone know of the growing capabilities of coconut fiber substrate?  I would like some live plants with my avic.


probably slim to none. vermiculite or peat might harbor plant growth better.  i think it's already been established that trying to grow live plants and maintain a proper T habitat is a lot of work and a headache to most people, but if you wanna try, more power to you!


----------



## morris (Mar 11, 2008)

IdahoBiteyThing said:


> can grow in coco fiber or peat, but need water and fertilizer, bromeliads too


yeah i agree.atthe start i didnt think my orchids were gonna survivie so i put a litte one in there. soon enough it didnt die and continued living. i think it wll work,even though flowers would take a long time bloom.


----------



## CjP (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm guessing you could, but I don't think it'd be a good idea, as your T may not like the extra-damp substrate required to keep the plant alive. You'd also have competing interests as far as light goes; the plants need it, the T doesn't.


----------



## lewisskinner (Mar 12, 2008)

IdahoBiteyThing said:


> orchids can grow in coco fiber or peat, but need water and fertilizer, bromeliads too


Yeah, Orchids can deal with fairly dry conditions.  I want to put a bromeliad in with my _C. Schioedtei_, but I'd need a 30" wide cage just for the plant!


----------



## Wulfgar (Mar 12, 2008)

The plants i have chosen require low light and medium water intake, so regular misting and slight watering is all


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Mar 12, 2008)

Ive had really good luck with a variety of humidity loving plants when i mix potting soil in with peat moss and/or coco fiber. You have to mix in a bit of potting soil though otherwise things dont turn out so well.
-Nate


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 21, 2017)

What about plants in a centipede setup? I have a 20gallon terrarium (24Lx12Wx20H), and the principle substrate is coco coir and sphagnum moss. I keep it pretty damp to maintain 75% humidity inside the enclosure, and wanted to start some live plants inside to give my big Scolopendra subspinipes (7inch-ish) some more variety of cover and sensory input. And recommendation as to what plants would do well in a low-med light environment, would be safe for my girl, and would thrive in 70-80*F temps at 70-75% humidity?


----------



## Matttoadman (Jan 21, 2017)

Here is one corner of my paceman vivarium. The two plants in the back are cuttings in coco fiber. They have to be watered quite frequently. I plan to dismantle this and add soil soon though. They would probably be less leggy then


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 21, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> What about plants in a centipede setup? I have a 20gallon terrarium (24Lx12Wx20H), and the principle substrate is coco coir and sphagnum moss. I keep it pretty damp to maintain 75% humidity inside the enclosure, and wanted to start some live plants inside to give my big Scolopendra subspinipes (7inch-ish) some more variety of cover and sensory input. And recommendation as to what plants would do well in a low-med light environment, would be safe for my girl, and would thrive in 70-80*F temps at 70-75% humidity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should add quite a bit more substrate.. these guys like to burrow.


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 21, 2017)

I have about 4 1/2 inches of substrate inside right now. She seems very content to not burrow and just stay inside the log hide. I will probably add another 2 inches on top though, and I was thinking of using the potted method mentioned above. What plants have you guys had success with in pede setups?

@Matttoadman Beautiful setup!


----------

